# stilt safety and a reminder.



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Saw a guy take a spill today on the job and get a BAD compound fracture in his arm and wrist. It was bent in ways I have never seen. Atleast two visible breaks/fractures.

The cause was not user negligence or a messy workplace but simply not inspect his stilts often enough. The single bolt holding his lower strut on his durastilts either broke or came loose after use. They were fairly new durastilt 4's . Though I have seen this failure with other stilts too, in both cases the bolt simply broke. Though it appears this time the bolt simply worked its way loose. We inspected the stilts and could find no other explanation. 

I know I dont inspect mine enough, but this has motivated me to up my vigilance. I intend to stop by the hardware store and grab some additional locking washers. I know someone who has had a similar failure and keeps ceiling wire wrapped in two places to keep his struts from folding over should the bolt come loose. Seen other guys put pins in their adjustment holes below where they have it set just in case the wingnuts fail. What sort of other safety modifications, thoughts and practices do you guys practice? 

Seeing the contorted arm disturbed me, yes. But the potential permanent affect on his livelyhood is what _really_ scares me. Be safe out there guys and dont take forgranted your stilts are just fine. I know its impractical but making sure is certainly worth it when its your A$$ (and livelyhood) on the line.


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

how about stilts attached to a drywall bucket???


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

jackleg said:


> how about stilts attached to a drywall bucket???


If you are into getting some new bends in your arms or legs that sounds really cool!

I did however work with a small mexican ceiling guy for a while, he had a piece of 2x4 attached to his stilts for an extra 1.5" of reach. Granted it was screwed down and "safe" but it made them wayyyy heavier. Ive got a picture somewhere... they were pretty funny looking.


----------



## McCallum and Sons (Nov 3, 2013)

I have seen finishers here that hook two pairs of stilts together and can reach 12 Ft easily. They just tie the stilt straps tight and away they go. I took a spill 15 years ago 12' from a scaffold so I am very careful.


----------



## Bin Workin (Dec 9, 2012)

I took a tumble off the skywalkers lastnight. They are pretty much brand new and worked great on the main floor (OSB T&G), and I had no probs at all.Was about two hours on them in the basement on the concrete, and don't remember what the hell I did, but I went from vertical to horizontal in a blink. There were skid marks on the floor from the soles of the stilts, but I didn't see any mud that could've caused them to start sliding, and there wasn't any debris or anything like that.....so was it just me being a spaz, or should these things only be used on wood floors?
Can't help wonder why the soles aren't more of hard rubber that would provide a little more gription (of course that's a word....).
Broke my glasses, smacked my melon, but the worst is my wrist/forearm....kept me up most of the night, and will prevent me from getting this place taped this weekend! Not complaining cause it could've been worse, but fawk!
Be careful out there!


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I had a slip the other day but thank god I did not go down!. I was on my stilts and the floor is tile and someone walked in with snow on there boots ....it was like ice ...good thing I can skate and am quick like a cat:sweatdrop:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Bin Workin said:


> I took a tumble off the skywalkers lastnight. They are pretty much brand new and worked great on the main floor (OSB T&G), and I had no probs at all.Was about two hours on them in the basement on the concrete, and don't remember what the hell I did, but I went from vertical to horizontal in a blink. There were skid marks on the floor from the soles of the stilts, but I didn't see any mud that could've caused them to start sliding, and there wasn't any debris or anything like that.....so was it just me being a spaz, or should these things only be used on wood floors?
> Can't help wonder why the soles aren't more of hard rubber that would provide a little more gription (of course that's a word....).
> Broke my glasses, smacked my melon, but the worst is my wrist/forearm....kept me up most of the night, and will prevent me from getting this place taped this weekend! Not complaining cause it could've been worse, but fawk!
> Be careful out there!


I use them on concrete all the time, no problem.


----------



## Bin Workin (Dec 9, 2012)

Probably my own dang fault then. Guess I'll just have pay more attention.

Thanks!


----------



## Corey The Taper (Mar 18, 2014)

It couldve been a screw too of you hit it just right you can slide on concrete


----------



## nodnarb (Apr 25, 2014)

Saw another guy go down about 2 weeks ago. Sparky leaving BS all over jobsite... superintendent came UNGLUED on sparky.

Badly sprained wrist, still hurts him. Hell I almost went down just the other day as well, had a screw or two stuck in stilt and stepped just right on em and slid a ways on the smooth concrete. Fortunately I was near wall. Since then Ive pushed a broom a little more before I hop on my tallboys. I suggest you all do the same. If 5 minutes of sweeping chit into a corner can potentially save your life and or livelyhood it should be a no brainer.

Now if only I could remember to do it _every_ time


----------



## jackleg (Jan 22, 2008)

it doesn't take that long to set up a baker. easy to move from room to room without taking totally apart... stilts are not worth the injuries... maybe, they should be banned.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

jackleg said:


> it doesn't take that long to set up a baker. easy to move from room to room without taking totally apart... stilts are not worth the injuries... maybe, they should be banned.


 I must disagree with this call to ban stilts. I worked for 33 years in California where stilts are banned. In the late 80's we had a Republican Governor suspend CAL-OSHA claiming it was a waste of money to duplicate FED OSHA. For 2 years it was legal to use stilts, and I was doing a lot of T-Bar, and framing at the time. One day I snapped together 7000 sq ft of ceiling grid. Keeping materials on a scaffold I could push it along with me and fly dropping ceiling tile.
We are in an industry where we work ourselves out of a job and the best survive. Stilts give a great production advantage, and if you can't cut it get another job. I went down twice and hit hard, but nothing that sent me home. My injuries from racing dirt bikes was far worse.
My neighbors always looked at me funny when I put my Christmas lights up on stilts.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've been walking stilts since I was a child. No injuries so far ! [knock on wood] They have fu%cked my back up tho...From years of using them ..but that is what it is .. 

The worst falls I've ever had was from walking a bucket !! When walking stilts you can wobble and catch yourself ...When walking a bucket ? When you start to go down ! YOU GOING DOWN !!!:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

jackleg said:


> maybe, they should be banned.


Should we ban vehicles ? Airplanes ? Boats? My wife's broom?


----------



## embella plaster (Sep 21, 2013)

moore said:


> Should we ban vehicles ? Airplanes ? Boats? My wife's broom?


I think the young gen like me just need a safety 101 on them in aus we dont have a choice if your a drywaller you use stilts aint no time ladders this is domestic anyway all i know is i was never told that the screws come lose i know it seems common sense but its not and now i know luckily one day my nut from my skywallker fell out in the back of my truck from travel rattling so now every week tighten all nuts:thumbup:


----------

